# Best outdoor dog kennels/runs?



## Matt Grosch

My guy hates being in his crate, so I thought it might be worth looking at an outdoor dog kennel like all the cops have.

They all have priefert and Ive read mixed reviews. In general it sounds like chain link might be too weak, and there are a few nice options here

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053




http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053



http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053



was thinking of doing the flooring with the something like they are selling here


http://www.dogrunkennel.com/

Then I figure a good cover, and probably a portable evap cooler (they have some that look good at homedepot.com for $150-$200)


Im not handy enough to fabricate something myself, I like that these come in easy to assemble panels.

any input is appreciated

(*Mason kennels was recommended and I need to look into those)


----------



## Chris Michalek

I know two locals that have great kennel set ups for sale. I can put you in touch if you want.


----------



## Austin Matthews

We're looking to build a dog run, but it needs to have a cover because we don't want the dog climbing out. These look too small though. 

I'm thinking 15-20 feet long and 8 feet wide.


----------



## mike suttle

Many dogs will tear that AKC kennel apart in a few days. Get the 1" or 1 1/2" 9 guage Mason fence panels and you will never have to worry. I cant say this enough. I have used every type of kennel and none of them are even close to the Mason runs. I have some of the heavy duty Magnuum runs and they last a couple years before they rust to the point of being useless. I have some 30 year old Mason runs from my father that still look brand new. I have never had a dog break out of a Mason run, never had one break a tooth either. And they are not much more money than other types, espescially if you compare the durability to the others. When I was shopping for kennel runs, the only thing that I was thinking about was saftey of the dog and longevity of the kennels. There is nothing better than Mason in my opinion. I really like the straight "jail bar" type kennels used in Europe too, but have seen too many dogs break teeth on those.


----------



## Matt Grosch

Mike, this is what you are talking about?


http://www.masonco.com/kennel-systems/chainlink-pens-and-runs



I would have thought the solid, non chain-link, type gates would be stronger





chris, sure, pass the info on, it can never hurt to call and see what they have


----------



## Guest

I think maybe he's referring to the stainless Mason panels at the top of the list?


----------



## Meng Xiong

I have a Magnum kennel that I purchased about 2yrs ago, its still holding up like new and i'm happy with it so far, but of course it dosn't nearly get as much use as Mikes kennels.

The mason kennels look pretty stout, I do like the 1" chainlink style.

As for a dog run, this weekend i'm actually working on making a pen just using some wood posts and cattle panel. Its fairly cheap to build for containing my dogs, but i'm pretty sure a sheperd could hop out of it no prob.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, me too. I have 2 magnum kennels that have been outside for 5 years. They survived having a 10 point buck bash at them full force for over and hour. Strong as hell. I haven't noticed any rust yet either and the welds held up to the buck, so a dog shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Mo Earle

we use the magnum kennels from Home Depot special order- we attached them to a building we turned into an indoor outdoor kennel, most of the runs we made are on a cement floor, except for this last one, we gave access to a grass area also- when boarding, I used that area as a NO touch kennel- we have had great luck with the magnums. ​


----------



## David Frost

We have ours built with commercial grade, double knuckle, 9 ga chain link. Full welded panels seal the deal. I've got some that are over 20 years old and still serviciable. 

DFrost


----------



## mike suttle

Matt Grosch said:


> Mike, this is what you are talking about?
> 
> 
> http://www.masonco.com/kennel-systems/chainlink-pens-and-runs
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought the solid, non chain-link, type gates would be stronger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chris, sure, pass the info on, it can never hurt to call and see what they have


No, the one pictured on the link you provided are only 11 gauge. I would suggest using the 9 gauge, your grandchildren can still use the kennel that way.
Like I said, I have some here from my dad that are over 30 years old and still look new. I have several magnum runs that look bad after only a few years of use.
I still use some of the Magnum runs in my puppy runs, but in my opinion they are not nearly as safe or long lasting as the Mason runs, and they are not much more money. This is just my opinion, but I have had both types for years and still use both types, and I will say that I like the Mason runs 100% better in every way.


----------



## Ben Thompson

mike suttle said:


> No, the one pictured on the link you provided are only 11 gauge. I would suggest using the 9 gauge, your grandchildren can still use the kennel that way.
> Like I said, I have some here from my dad that are over 30 years old and still look new. I have several magnum runs that look bad after only a few years of use.
> I still use some of the Magnum runs in my puppy runs, but in my opinion they are not nearly as safe or long lasting as the Mason runs, and they are not much more money. This is just my opinion, but I have had both types for years and still use both types, and I will say that I like the Mason runs 100% better in every way.


Mike don't encourage anyone to put grandchildren in these kennels. :razz:


----------



## Matt Grosch

Chris Michalek said:


> I know two locals that have great kennel set ups for sale. I can put you in touch if you want.








*waits patiently*


----------



## Chris Michalek

Matt Grosch said:


> *waits patiently*



I had to wait until I heard back from them. One set is already sold and I'm still waiting to hear back from my other friend, I was told he still has them.

They are option plus kennels but I do not know which model http://www.optionsplus.com/


----------



## Harry Keely

Magnums are NOT the way to go, after a couple of years the powdercoat chips off and they rust completely out as well male dogs hike there legs and piss on them which speeds up the process. No matter how much you wash them they still deteroiate. If you decide to go with Magnums get the hot dipped ones. A little bit more expensive but will last alot longer. I don't use them personally but have friends that have them and am also talking from a metal stand point of view. JMO


----------



## Guest

yes, I have the galvies and they seem to hold up nicely. They are also not in direct contact to the ground so there is less moisture accumulation. 

I was considering the optionplus for a while. What's the consensus on those?


----------



## Chris Noxwell

Good research.....we use a courtyard kennel and it works great for my dogs. Not grandkid approved!!!


----------



## eric squires

if you have a local tractor supply they have super nice but reasonable cost wire kennels that are not chainlink but 2 by 4 wire that come in five foot panels, you can get a roof system too for shade and rade not great for heavy snow, they used to be called the AKC kennels and are 5 X 10 size, my dutches destroy chain link but these kennels have worked fine and the five foot panels are much easier to handle then a ten foot panel and they give you more options if you want a different configuration or to attach to a building


----------



## mike suttle

Vin Chiu said:


> yes, I have the galvies and they seem to hold up nicely. They are also not in direct contact to the ground so there is less moisture accumulation.
> 
> I was considering the optionplus for a while. What's the consensus on those?


RUN, dont walk away from Options Plus kennels. I have two of them and the trouble I have had with them in unbelievable. (dogs can open the gates easily, had a dog break his leg in one, had two dogs fight through them and one got badly injured, had a dog chew through a panel and break two teeth in the process) THEY SUCK!!!


----------



## Alan Fielding

I have 2 Options Plus kennels 5' x 10' ( Platinum series )and it has been outside in the cold Canadian winter and snow for 5 years and looks virtually brand new. The clasping mechanism for the door-- I agree is not so good but the rest has been fine.


----------



## Chris Michalek

mike suttle said:


> RUN, dont walk away from Options Plus kennels. I have two of them and the trouble I have had with them in unbelievable. (dogs can open the gates easily, had a dog break his leg in one, had two dogs fight through them and one got badly injured, had a dog chew through a panel and break two teeth in the process) THEY SUCK!!!



what model was it?

I've seen these set up when they were in use and it didn't appear that a dog could escape or chew through the panels. When they were set up, there were 8 kennels with working GSDs and Rotts and there were no issues that I ever heard of and I would have heard something....

I know the set up I mentioned to Matt, is not for sale because they suck but rather because my friend is no longer breeding and training dogs.


----------



## mike suttle

Chris Michalek said:


> what model was it?
> 
> I've seen these set up when they were in use and it didn't appear that a dog could escape or chew through the panels. When they were set up, there were 8 kennels with working GSDs and Rotts and there were no issues that I ever heard of and I would have heard something....
> 
> I know the set up I mentioned to Matt, is not for sale because they suck but rather because my friend is no longer breeding and training dogs.


 The model is the platnium I think it is called. it is the best of their product line. I have had more than one dog open the doors on them. I have to say that between the magnum runs and options plus the magnums are much better, but the Mason runs are in a whole different league all together from any of the others.


----------



## Austin Matthews

I was thinking of using standard chain link to make a run. Bad idea? I know a few people that use chain link fences, and I don't think they've had problems. 

How much would a Mason Co. dog run cost? Couldn't find prices on their website.


----------



## Bob Scott

Stay away from any of the box store kennel runs. Most have rounded ends on their gates. Pups can squeeze out and larger dogs can get their heads caught.


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Mine are all Priefert, and I have no complaints. Except the relocation expenses.


----------



## Harry Keely

Austin Matthews said:


> I was thinking of using standard chain link to make a run. Bad idea? I know a few people that use chain link fences, and I don't think they've had problems.
> 
> How much would a Mason Co. dog run cost? Couldn't find prices on their website.


Don't go with a regular chain link kennel they are total shit. If you have anything of a serious dog they will destroy it in no time. Problem with standard chain link it flexes. Dogs pick up on it because it does move and they break teeth as well as rip the chain right off the support frame.

You need a non flexing mesh. Dogs will still give it a try for a second or two and then relise it doesn't flex and hense they give up on it.JMO


----------



## Harry Keely

Folks if you go with a magnum brand or after market name of this product you defently want to go with hot dipped ( cost more ) but well worth it. Powder coated versions will rust out.


----------



## Austin Matthews

Harry Keely said:


> You need a non flexing mesh. Dogs will still give it a try for a second or two and then relise it doesn't flex and hense they give up on it.JMO


So like this?

http://www.rammfence.com/fence/mesh-43.htm


----------



## Matt Grosch

got off the phone with mason, he said theirs is chain link but smaller diamonds and reinforced, about a grand shipped



lowes does magnum (solid, not chain link) a grand for the hot dipped, like $600 for the non-dipped


need to go back through the thread, but thoughts?



and mike, mason is chain link?


----------



## jamie wilson

I wish I could get the kennel and run set up from home

http://www.reeveskennels.co.uk/


----------



## Harry Keely

Austin Matthews said:


> So like this?
> 
> http://www.rammfence.com/fence/mesh-43.htm


No way man this is about the worst move you can make with a high drive dog, u be better of with a standard chainlink ( chuckle chuckle ).


----------



## Kevin Walsh

I am in the market to build out a 5-10 run unit. I have been scouring the internet for opinions, idea's, and prices.

Anyone have experience with these:

http://www.modakakennels.net/kennel%20pannels.pdf

"After extensive research and testing, we have determined that hot dip galvanizing the complete panel after welding and assembly is the most protective means to prevent corrosion and rusting of the kennel panels. This finishing process coats and seals the outside as well as the inside of every surface. The key is to apply a galvanized coating of 5 mills thick or more which will extend the life expectancy to 100+ years according to the American Galvanizing Association"


For five runs (six 72" x 96" side panels and five 72" x 48" gates. No backs; I will but them up against a brick wall) I am looking at about $1650 plus S&H. Sales guy tells me they would hold a bear.

I initially was going to build cement walls up, and contacted Mason. Four 74" high x 48" long (1.5" x 11 ga) chain link gates delivered is $1,238.00.
I want to lay down an epoxy floor coating as well, which leans towards the Modaka Kennels b/c of the over all dent to the pocket. But if they are junk its a moot point.
Anyone have any experience with Modaka????


----------



## Guest

Kevin Walsh said:


> I am in the market to build out a 5-10 run unit. I have been scouring the internet for opinions, idea's, and prices.
> 
> Anyone have experience with these:
> 
> http://www.modakakennels.net/kennel pannels.pdf
> 
> "After extensive research and testing, we have determined that hot dip galvanizing the complete panel after welding and assembly is the most protective means to prevent corrosion and rusting of the kennel panels. This finishing process coats and seals the outside as well as the inside of every surface. The key is to apply a galvanized coating of 5 mills thick or more which will extend the life expectancy to 100+ years according to the American Galvanizing Association"
> 
> 
> For five runs (six 72" x 96" side panels and five 72" x 48" gates. No backs; I will but them up against a brick wall) I am looking at about $1650 plus S&H. Sales guy tells me they would hold a bear.
> 
> I initially was going to build cement walls up, and contacted Mason. Four 74" high x 48" long (1.5" x 11 ga) chain link gates delivered is $1,238.00.
> I want to lay down an epoxy floor coating as well, which leans towards the Modaka Kennels b/c of the over all dent to the pocket. But if they are junk its a moot point.
> Anyone have any experience with Modaka????


I had one of these and if you have a dog that jumps up on the walls or a freak in the kennel, the welds will break very easily and the end of each piece and then poses a bigger threat to the health and welfare of the animal. If the dog doesn't bang up against the sides, then they are fine. I suggest you put a heavy roof on them as well or sit them in concrete as they are super light and may slide around


----------



## Kevin Walsh

thanks Jody.

Just got my quote from Mason. For five 9 ga runs I am looking at $3,786.50, yowza!!!!


----------



## Donna DeYoung

what about these?

http://www.lbarmranch.com/6x12dogkewro.html


----------



## Guest

Donna DeYoung said:


> what about these?
> 
> http://www.lbarmranch.com/6x12dogkewro.html


 
x 5....RIDICULOUS!


----------



## Kevin Walsh

for five 48" wide x 72' high x 96" deep (no backs):

Modaka Kennels = $1650 + S&H
Mason Kennels = $3,786.50 shipped
Lbarmranch = $2995 + S&H

Seems like I should make the Mason happen...


----------



## Bill Jester

These are the best kennels I have seen on the net. I have a friend that has one (12X24) and he couldn't be happier. This is the kennel I'll be getting soon. You can also get them powder coated in black.

http://www.lbarmranch.com/kennel-packages.html


----------



## Konnie Hein

Donna DeYoung said:


> what about these?
> 
> http://www.lbarmranch.com/6x12dogkewro.html


I have an 8 run, indoor-outdoor set-up from L Bar M Ranch. I have the solid panels between each run and also tops on all the outdoor runs. I've only had them for a month or so, but I know several people who have had them for years and like them a lot. The only complaint I heard was maintenance of the welds, which might rust. 

They were SUPER nice people to deal with. The kennels were shipped cross country and arrived in perfect condition. 

I would have LOVED to get Mason kennels, but the cost for my design/set-up was out of my price range.


----------



## Megan Bays

Konnie Hein said:


> I have an 8 run, indoor-outdoor set-up from L Bar M Ranch. I have the solid panels between each run and also tops on all the outdoor runs. I've only had them for a month or so, but I know several people who have had them for years and like them a lot. The only complaint I heard was maintenance of the welds, which might rust.
> 
> They were SUPER nice people to deal with. The kennels were shipped cross country and arrived in perfect condition.
> 
> I would have LOVED to get Mason kennels, but the cost for my design/set-up was out of my price range.


Do you have any pics of what your indoor setup looks like Konnie?

You can email me if you'd like.


----------



## Claudia Chance Nicosia

My Mason runs have been the best money spent. I've gone through regular chainlink & the high end Options Plus, never again... I expect the Masons to last me the rest of my dog owning years. The only mistake I made was not spending the extra $$ for kennel tops... I have a few jumpers but the old options plus panels came in handy for the tops.


----------



## Ray Beaty

I have Mason kennels that are almost 29 years old and still look great.

www.vandevisenhoeve.com


----------



## Debbie Skinner

You can go with a local fabricator and go with the European style bar design with solid dividers.


----------

